# Router base centering?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

What do you guys do about centering your base plate?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this topic aughtta be a sticky...
ROUTER CENTER CONE
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1151...dp/B004Z8SM6M?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Yup...'swhat I got too...perfect centering every time...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> this topic aughtta be a sticky...
> ROUTER CENTER CONE
> https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1151...dp/B004Z8SM6M?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> 
> .


Stick I think there should be a lot more stickies on this forum. That is something that has always baffled me since I found this forum. To my knowledge is still the best wood working forum. That is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

hawkeye10 said:


> Stick I think there should be a lot more stickies on this forum. That is something that has always baffled me since I found this forum. To my knowledge is still the best wood working forum. That is my story and I am sticking to it.


I, with great enthusiasm, second everything you said.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is also one that is 1/4" shank on one end and 1/2" shank on the opposite end. Used with a 1/4" or 1/2" guide bushing it will work too. The cone is a better idea but the one I have came with my Hitachi M12V. It sells for roughly 1/2 the price of the cone.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

No ambiguity with a precision ring & pin.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

the cone slips off, turns to suit both sizes...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Quillman said:


> No ambiguity with a precision ring & pin.


?...how is a 'cone' ambiguous? Or did you mean as an _alternative_ to the cone style? Just curious; I have the cone and it seems to work as intended.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...my cone is ambidextrous...I can use it with either hand...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nickp said:


> ...my cone is ambidextrous...I can use it with either hand...


That is funny. :laugh2:


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

The cone is searching for its center. It's ambiguous.
Its positioning depends on friction or the lack thereof. 
Will that pull the plate into its center every time?
Will the plate screws pull the subbase off the cone center? 
It could. Not much keeping it there.
I would not trust it.
The ring & pin is a positive connection.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Quillman said:


> The cone is searching for its center. It's ambiguous.
> Its positioning depends on friction or the lack thereof.
> Will that pull the plate into its center every time?
> Will the plate screws pull the subbase off the cone center?
> ...


If the holes in the base have a flat bottomed recess screws are less likely to make the base move. With cone shaped holes there is a real problem.


----------



## noelnochim (Jun 29, 2011)

this is more trouble than it seems to warrant


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don; point taken, but Pat's talking about the centering cone, not the screw-holes. (Unless I misunderstood?)
The screw hole thing is a whole 'nother issue.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"The cone is searching for its center. It's ambiguous."
-Pat

That's a bit uh, 'unhelpful', Pat. _The cone isn't searching for anything._ It's as solid as a rock, in the collet. The only thing that can move is the baseplate; it _has_ to centre on the cone,as long as the cone extends far enough past the baseplate so there's no slop (and takes into account Don's point about the screw recesses not forcing the plate back out of adjustment as the screws are tightened).
It's a perfectly simple solution and doesn't require buying new tool parts other than the cone.
This topic came up a while back with a member insisting there was a problem; he couldn't get his router centered. But if I recall correctly, he wasn't following the manufacturer's recommended sequence for cone centering.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There is also one that is 1/4" shank on one end and 1/2" shank on the opposite end. Used with a 1/4" or 1/2" guide bushing it will work too. The cone is a better idea but the one I have came with my Hitachi M12V. It sells for roughly 1/2 the price of the cone.


the one posted has both shanks..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> ...my cone is ambidextrous...I can use it with either hand...


gotta *SNORK!!!* that...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> the one posted has both shanks..


I've never had my hands on one so I didn't know that. Since I got one of the straight shank types with one of my routers I've never bothered looking for one either.

Some routers use a bushing holder that gets screwed onto the base plate when needed. The add on guide holders are made to be adjustable.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Matters little whether screws are pans, buttons, 82 or 90 degree metrics.
Once a plate screw digs in, it will make its own divot and the next time it's used it will have a tendency to go to its divot center.
And that misfortune can pull the plate from the cone center.
If there is only a 10% chance of that happening; it's too frequent for me.
There's just too much at stake. And since most of these collars are used on dovetail jigs you should be right the first time you use it.
Tracking templet error is not the fun way to spend woodworking time.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have had good results with this centering system, not fancy but it works. I have one of the cone units, never used it. These kits work well for fitting an undrilled baseplate to the router - install the pointed screws in the router base, mount the pin/disc assembly into the baseplate, slide the pin into the collet and tap the face to mark the baseplate. Drill slightly oversize holes through the baseplate for the screws and use a flat-bottom counterbore to accept the head of the bolt (I like button heads capscrews).

Router Plates - Router Plate Centering Kits

If I'm centering up a router with a 1/2" collet, I put the disc on a double ended pin like this.

Eagle Originals - Universal Brass Centering Pin


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

It depends on the job that I am doing:

If I am using a guide bushing, I install the guide bushing in the base. Then I insert a 1/4"rod in the collet and lock it in. Then I clamp a Starrett Last Word indicator to the rod. I sweep the OD of the guide bushing, then lock down the screws. This eliminates any slop issues from the guide bushings to base fit. If my base is not perfectly centered, it does not concern me. I am referencing the guide bushing in this application.

If I am using the OD/Perimeter of the base, I clamp the indicator and indicate the OD of the base. I make moves at the screw locations to center the base and lock down the screws. If the ID is off, It does not concern me. I am using the OD of the base to reference off of.

This way I am achieving the concentricity that will give me consistent repeatable routing.
The cone works well, we made locating fixtures for pump housings for field installations. It saves time and is very accurate.

Y'all have to understand, I am a machinist, old habits are hard to break! Which ever way works, use it!

Ellery Bud Becnel


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Pat, sorry to disagree with you but I'm going to continue being a "conehead" when it comes to centering plates. It seems simple enough for even the starting router owner to accomplish with great accuracy.

But I think you've scared some into not using the cone and have convinced others that there's a better way. Maybe you can post a link to the alternative...?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Pat, sorry to disagree with you but I'm going to continue being a "conehead" when it comes to centering plates. It seems simple enough for even the starting router owner to accomplish with great accuracy.
> 
> But I think you've scared some into not using the cone and have convinced others that there's a better way. Maybe you can post a link to the alternative...?


agreed..
the cone done great and has lasted a long time here..
cheap too..
and ya gotta love the KISS/MISS approach.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure everything Pat says about his system is true, but honestly Pat, you're kind of committed to your system. Even if it's better that _doesn't_ mean the cone process is ineffective.
I'd love to own a top of the line Lexus, but my '05 Astrovan works perfectly well, and I like driving it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Some like one thing some like another. That is what makes the world go around.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ellery's 'Starrett Last Word Indicator'...

https://www.amazon.com/Starrett-Last-Word-Indicator-Attachments/dp/B007WZQJTM
Yikes! Speaking of Lexus!! 
Outta _my_ budget, Ellery.  
That's another Bosch Trim router right there. Or a whole bunch of bits.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I already had this and more from years in the machinist trade, collecting tools. I would not go out and buy it for woodworking, agreed! However, since I have them I will use them. 
I'm at the point I just get what I need to do specific jobs. I try to do projects that fit in my working structure, in case I WANT to splurge on a good deal. 
I use my precision measuring tools to set up my equipment. Repeatability is the name of the game.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

My Starret stuff sits in my tool box for the same reason...not thinking will ever take out the micrometer any time soon...but do use the dial for checking runout and end play...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> This post was posted in the wrong place. No matter what I tried I could not remove it, so cut me slack for my error.
> 
> Jerry


go to - EDIT > DELETE > DELETION OPTIONS > click on DELETE MESSAGE > DELETE THIS MESSAGE...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> go to - EDIT > DELETE > DELETION OPTIONS > click on DELETE MESSAGE > DELETE THIS MESSAGE...


I had not scrolled done far enough to see where to click on the option to delete the message.

Thanks again for your help my friend. You always come through for me, as well as the rest of us on the forum. 

Jerry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I had not scrolled done far enough to see where to click on the option to delete the message.
> 
> Thanks again for your help my friend. You always come through for me, as well as the rest of us on the forum.
> 
> Jerry


yur welcome and no problemo...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> My Starret stuff sits in my tool box for the same reason...not thinking will ever take out the micrometer any time soon...but do use the dial for checking runout and end play...


are/have you given up your 1/500th of an inch woodworking club membership there Nick???


----------



## abrar (Aug 7, 2016)

You should follow the guide line , i always get perfect centering .


----------

